# ganhar + prep



## reka39

Hello! Is it correct to say 'ganhar + em' in this sentence? Or do you believe it is more appropriate to use another preposition? 'O que ambos ganham na fima não chega a pagas as despensas de um casal com quatro filhos'. Thanks!


----------



## snoopy82

Yes, it is correct.

Just one correction: You should say "não chega *para* paga*r*...".


----------



## hiratafabio

snoopy82 said:


> Yes, it is correct.
> 
> Just one correction: You should say "não chega *para* paga*r*...".



It depends. In Brazilian Portuguese it would be "chega a pagar"


----------



## englishmania

Are you sure, hiratafabio? To me_   chega a pagar  _and _chega para pagar_ have different meanings.

-Ele chegou a pagar o que te devia?
-Sim... com um ano de atraso!

-O dinheiro que ganhas chega para pagar as contas?
-Chega, se fizer algum esforço.


----------



## hiratafabio

englishmania said:


> Are you sure, hiratafabio? To me_   chega a pagar  _and _chega para pagar_ have different meanings.
> 
> -Ele chegou a pagar o que te devia?
> -Sim... com um ano de atraso!
> 
> -O dinheiro que ganhas chega para pagar as contas?
> -Chega, se fizer algum esforço.



Yes, englishmania, unless I have _unlearned_ my mother tongue or there is an explanation that I don't know yet for that. =P

Personally I have never seen "chega para pagar" in Brazilian Portuguese in the sense of "it pays all my bills". Thus, "chega a pagar" is what sounds far more natural than "chega para pagar".

I guess we'll have to wait for some other PT-BR speakers to peek here and tell me if I have gone mad. lol


----------



## uchi.m

hiratafabio said:


> I guess we'll have to wait for some other PT-BR speakers to peek here and tell me if I have gone mad. lol


You probably have, fabio LOL
I agree with what englishmania said about chega *para *pagar, and the examples she gave are just okay to me.


----------



## hiratafabio

OMG, *calls the doctor*

No, really, I have never seen it, it sounds European Portuguese to me. Besides that, I guess it is a matter of variant, isn't it?


----------



## uchi.m

That might be a matter of variants


----------



## Vanda

Fábio, acho que deve ser mesmo uma questão de região ou de grupos de falantes. Por aqui também todos nós dizemos: não chega nem pro gasto/ isso chega para pagar as contas do mês, etc...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

hiratafabio said:


> No, really, I have never seen it, ...


Nor have I. I wouldn't use _chegar para_ either; it sounds weird. I'd say either _chegar a_ or _dar para_ instead. To me, the difference in meaning between _chegar para_ and _chegar a _doesn't seem to affect the basic meaning of the whole proposition. If your money _chega a pagar as contas_, then it's implied that it _chega_/_dá/basta/é suficiente para pagar as contas_.


----------



## Vanda

Esses meninos novinhos ainda têm muito chão pela frente.  Veja um exemplo do Michaelis, só pra ilustrar mais um pouquinho.
*chegar - 10 Ser suficiente; bastar:O seu dinheiro não chegará para tanto. *


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não entendi, Vanda. Eu disse que _chegar para_ não existe? Só disse que eu nunca vi e que aos meus ouvidos soa estranho. Se há quem fale assim, é natural que haja registro desse uso no dicionário, por mais estranho que seja aos ouvidos de alguns.


----------



## Vanda

Calma, Ariel. Também não disse que você disse que não existe (ha, esta ficou engraçada), disse que vocês ainda têm muito chão pela frente até descobrir a enorme variedade de usos da nossa língua dentro do nosso próprio território. Agora vai beber um copinho d'água...eu vou de café.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Gente, vocês sempre achando que eu preciso me acalmar. Juro que estou na mais serena paz de alguém que acabou de acordar de uma noite muito bem dormida. O que exatamente te fez acreditar que eu poderia estar nervoso? De qualquer forma, já estou tomando meu leite acompanhado de um pedaço de bolo.


----------



## hiratafabio

Pois é, Vanda, vivendo e aprendendo =)

E é como disse meu professor na aula de Língua Portuguesa Aplicada à Tradução: "Não importa se a frase soa feia, se tá na língua, pode usar"

Mas, mesmo assim, eu continuo achando estranho hauehaue


----------



## Ariel Knightly

hiratafabio said:


> E é como disse meu professor na aula de Língua Portuguesa Aplicada à Tradução: "Não importa se a frase soa feia, se tá na língua, pode usar"


Eu nunca levaria esse professor muito a sério depois dessa...


----------



## udias

Na dúvida é melhor usar "chega a pagar", pois se falarem "chega para", então a primeira impressão é que a pessoa vai dizer que *chega para fazer alguma coisa*. Depois que ela completa com "chega para pagar" eu percebo que a construção foi estranha. 

Pensando bem, não use nenhuma das duas, use "*não é suficiente para*".


----------



## hiratafabio

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu nunca levaria esse professor muito a sério depois dessa...



Claro que não a torto e a direito, né? hahahuea

O que ele mostrou na aula foi que existem construções que não usamos porque achamos feias (e, às vezes, incorretas), mas que são perfeitamente corretas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

hiratafabio said:


> Claro que não a torto e a direito, né? hahahuea
> 
> O que ele mostrou na aula foi que existem construções que não usamos porque achamos feias (e, às vezes, incorretas), mas que são perfeitamente corretas.


Como não assisti à aula, não tenho como criticar muito o que foi dito. 


udias said:


> ... percebo que a construção foi estranha.


Já somos três insanos a serem mandados para o manicômio. Mais algum candidato?


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Já somos três insanos a serem mandados para o manicômio. Mais algum candidato?


Quatro a três. Perdeu, playboy


----------



## Vanda

Agora mesmo, Vanda mão de tesoura começa a cortar os ''off topics''.


----------



## reka39

I'm sorry for the debate on chegar para/a pagar. I believe all boil down to the use tof the infinitivo impessoal. I don't have an advanced grammar textbook with me, but in my exercise textbook its written:
_O infinitivo impessoal usa-se quando:
-não se refere a nenhum sujeito: querer é poder;
-tem valor de imperativo: não fumar;
-está depois do locuções formadas com os verbos estar a, andar a, ficar a: eles ficaram a dormir._


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Na verdade o problema está nos possíveis significados de _chegar_. No sentido de "conseguir", _chegar _é um verbo transitivo indireto, tendo seu complemento precedido de _a_. Já no sentido de "ser suficiente', _chegar _é simplesmente intransitivo, com _para _servindo apenas para indicar finalidade. A questão é que esse segundo uso não é muito comum por aqui, sendo geralmente limitado a determinadas fórmulas, como (_Já_)_ chega_, _Chega de X_, e _Assim não __há dinheiro que chegue_. Fora desse tipo de expressão, usar _chegar _no lugar de _bastar _ou _ser suficiente_ pode soar um pouco estranho. Mas enfim, pelo visto há dialetos, como o português europeu, em que a realidade é outra.


----------

